# Still relatively light and it's 4:40 pm!



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

Hurrah!


----------



## Steff (Jan 13, 2012)

lol yeah i noticed that, im sat in the dark(ish) with no lights on yet though


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2012)

We've been taking photos of the sunset and have got the birds in by about 4.50pm. A whole half hour later than before christmas. Won't be long before the clocks change in March 

Rob


----------



## Copepod (Jan 13, 2012)

Very similar timings for our ducks - just put them away, with the usual varying degrees of co-operation given 3 breeds and 1 elderly limping duck who can't walk as fast as even me at the moment, which is slow due to my limping gait! 

Will be nice to get home from work around 5pm without needing bike lights, very soon!


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 13, 2012)

According to my little sun.exe application from http://www.sunrisesunset.com, the end of civil dusk today (what most people, other than navigators and astronomers, call "nightfall") was 16:54.  (The start of civil dawn, or "daybreak", was 07:22; sunrise was 8:01 and sunset was 16:15.)


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 13, 2012)

_Was working down in Sussex yesterday, couldn't help but visit one of my fave places Beachy Head, where I watched and photographed a fantastic sunset, was just the tonic I needed at the end of a long day!

Guess the mild weather has helped too although I hear we are heading for a cold weekend_


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 13, 2012)

OT for this thread, but just looked on the Sunrise-Sunset page at the entry for Tokyo, and it looks like the Japanese use the same ideogram for "capital" as the Chinese do, although the words are different (_kyo_ and _jing_ respectively).  The ideograms for "west" are totally different however; the Chinese use one which is similar to their ideogram fo "four" (IIRC the words are _xi_ -- pronounced "shi" -- and _si_ respectively) whilst the Japanese one (_to_) resembles the one for "capital" with a few exxtra strokes.  Interesting...


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Was working down in Sussex yesterday, couldn't help but visit one of my fave places Beachy Head, where I watched and photographed a fantastic sunset, was just the tonic I needed at the end of a long day!_
> 
> _Guess the mild weather has helped too although I hear we are heading for a cold weekend_


 
Can you post a photo or two CQ (Sazzaroo)  

I tried uploading one of mine but the inbuilt image uploady thing isn't very sophisticated and I haven't uploaded to photobucket (but might).

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2012)

Copepod said:


> Very similar timings for our ducks - just put them away, with the usual varying degrees of co-operation given 3 breeds and 1 elderly limping duck who can't walk as fast as even me at the moment, which is slow due to my limping gait!
> 
> Will be nice to get home from work around 5pm without needing bike lights, very soon!


 
Just to go OT for the second time, if you have a limper, have you checked their feet for corns or cuts ?

If found, clean up and vaseline daily and keep a close eye.

Rob


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2012)

Now on photobucket so I can show what a pretty sunset it was tonight...

This was taken about 4.13pm so there was still a little way to go but the colours were nice.







Rob


----------



## Northerner (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful Rob!


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 13, 2012)

We do get some nice ones. Funnily enough, I never seem to see the sun rise 

Rob


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 13, 2012)

I usually don't see sunrise either, but one year on my birthday I was riding night buses all night for some reason (I think it was the year that disabled Freedom Passes being invalid between 04:30 and 09:00 was abolished -- this restriction has now been removed from elderly ones as well) and thus got to see nautical dawn (the first lightening of the eastern horizon).


----------



## robert@fm (Jan 13, 2012)

robert@fm said:


> OT for this thread, but just looked on the Sunrise-Sunset page at the entry for Tokyo, and it looks like the Japanese use the same ideogram for "capital" as the Chinese do, although the words are different (_kyo_ and _jing_ respectively).  The ideograms for "west" are totally different however; the Chinese use one which is similar to their ideogram fo "four" (IIRC the words are _xi_ -- pronounced "shi" -- and _si_ respectively) whilst the Japanese one (_to_) resembles the one for "capital" with a few exxtra strokes.  Interesting...



 Oops, just checked Wikipedia and it seems that Tokyo (東京) actually means "eastern capital", not "western" as I'd been told.  Which actually makes sense now I think of it, since _to_ (東) does resemble the Chinese _dong_ -- it might even be the same, I'm not sure.  (Do the Chinese call the Japanese capital "Dongjing"?)


----------



## Copepod (Jan 13, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> Just to go OT for the second time, if you have a limper, have you checked their feet for corns or cuts ?
> 
> If found, clean up and vaseline daily and keep a close eye.
> 
> Rob



No, no wounds, it's definitely arthritis - he is 8 years old!


----------



## RSVP (Jan 13, 2012)

Copepod said:


> No, no wounds, it's definitely arthritis - he is 8 years old!




Great there are no wounds  
Try rubbing with Ibuleve gel or similar product when it seems really bad. Will/should give him some respite.

Sarah


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 15, 2012)

Robster65 said:


> Can you post a photo or two CQ (Sazzaroo)
> 
> I tried uploading one of mine but the inbuilt image uploady thing isn't very sophisticated and I haven't uploaded to photobucket (but might).
> 
> Rob



_Hi Rob,

Have downloaded the pics from camera but not sure how to get them on here, will try though, but it says the file exceeds forum limit so if anyone can help I'd still like to share them_


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 15, 2012)

It's been pitch dark here since 3:30 or so and positively ARCTIC. My weather thingy on Firefox says 27 degrees F, feels like -200!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Hi Rob,
> 
> Have downloaded the pics from camera but not sure how to get them on here, will try though, but it says the file exceeds forum limit so if anyone can help I'd still like to share them_



Hi Sazz, the easiest thing is to sign up to photobucket - it's free and gets you round the forum size limits. You upload your pictures to photobucket then use the 'img' line of code to paste into a post, et voil?! (you'll see what I mean if you register and have a play )


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 16, 2012)

_Thanks Alan,

ok here goes _


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 16, 2012)

Oooo. That's gorgeous. 

I love it here when the sun sizzles into the sea.  It starts over the land, shuffles across to the right and ends up over the water by summer.

Keep taking photos Sazza and watching the sun go up and down. I find with photography, that it forces you to try harder tomorrow for that elusive shot. Very good therapy. 

Rob


----------



## Nicky1970 (Jan 16, 2012)

Georgeous photo, Sazz.  And Beachy Head not too far from me.


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 17, 2012)

_Thanks for the feedback peeps, I do enjoy photography, not done any courses or had anyone show me, just see things that I like and click away. I am looking for a better camera though at some point. Do we have a Photography board here by any chance could do with some tips!_


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 17, 2012)

Nicky1970 said:


> Georgeous photo, Sazz.  And Beachy Head not too far from me.



_Hi Nicky yea drove past Peacehaven on the way to Brighton that day, bit of a whistle stop tour of the Sussex coast lol_


----------



## Robster65 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> _Thanks for the feedback peeps, I do enjoy photography, not done any courses or had anyone show me, just see things that I like and click away. I am looking for a better camera though at some point. Do we have a Photography board here by any chance could do with some tips!_


 
There isn't a section to discuss photography but there is a gallery...

http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/gallery/

where you can upload photos. I seem to recall it being a bit cumbersome but that may have been me at the time 

There are a lot of websites where you can upload photos, either just for others to happen upon or as part of a daily diary type thing.

www.blipfoto.com is a good example.

I do enter the odd competition online too but the only thing we've won was a mini video camera in a DUK photo competition. We did give the forum a good mention too! 

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

If you upload anything to our gallery, give me a shout because I have to 'approve' the pictures before they appear  Not that you'd post anything I wouldn't approve of, I'm sure!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2012)

Just a note about uploading photobucket pictures to the forum - if, on the upload screen, you click on 'Customise Upload Options' (in tiny letters at the bottom of the screen) then you can select an image size for upload. 640x480 is the best size for the forum


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 19, 2012)

_Noted and thanks_


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 7, 2014)

Sorry to cast Thread Necromancer again,  but:



robert@fm said:


> (Do the Chinese call the Japanese capital "Dongjing"?)



I have since found that the present-day Chinese city of Kaifeng was once called "Dongjing"; I suppose it was an eastern capital, since that's what "Dongjing" means. And yes, the ideograms are the same as the first two of Tokyo.

I like the way that various Asian capital cities have very literal names, such as Beijing ("northern capital"). The Japanese capital was originally Kyoto ("capital city"), but when they moved the capital to Edo they renamed it Tokyoto ("eastern capital city" — the same two ideograms as before, with the "to" meaning "eastern" (which is different from the "to" meaning "city", although pronounced the same way) added to the beginning). Western languages shortened this to "Tokyo".



Northerner said:


> Just a note about uploading photobucket pictures to the forum - if, on the upload screen, you click on 'Customise Upload Options' (in tiny letters at the bottom of the screen) then you can select an image size for upload. 640x480 is the best size for the forum



Ahem, you mean "a width of 640px is the best size for the forum".  Not all cameras these days have a 4:3 (traditional movie/TV/35mm half-frame/computer) aspect ratio; in fact, I suspect that most don't. The Nikon D3100 which I used to use, but have stopped using because it's far too heavy and bulky to cart around, had an aspect ratio of 3:2 (traditional 35mm full-frame); the Fujifilm Finepix W3 compact I now use has three size ranges, all three of which offer both the above plus 16:9 (modern).


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 7, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> It's been pitch dark here since 3:30 or so and positively ARCTIC. My weather thingy on Firefox says 27 degrees F, feels like -200!



Odd sunset is almost 8pm for Inverness, it's been overcast but fine in Perthshire, but autumn is definitely here.  And the moon is pretty bright now, although it's waxing.

P.S. Try this site: http://www.timeanddate.com/astronomy/uk/inverness
This page on the site is quite good: http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/sunearth.html


----------



## Northerner (Sep 7, 2014)

Psst, Vic - thread is dated January 2012


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 7, 2014)

I noticed tonight at was dark by 8.30pm and my washing was still outside. Hubby brought it in for me. It was a lovely day today. And the weather man on the BBC said today that we will lose 3 minutes of daylight every day this week.  winters on its way


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2014)

Cat1964 said:


> I noticed tonight at was dark by 8.30pm and my washing was still outside. Hubby brought it in for me. It was a lovely day today. And the weather man on the BBC said today that we will lose 3 minutes of daylight every day this week.  winters on its way



We lose 3 mins from either end of the day, so 6 mins total. Annoying for me because I'm not keen on running in the dark and like to get out early in the mornings - it's not getting light here until 6 am currently and it will be 6:20 in a weeks time


----------



## Vicsetter (Sep 8, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Psst, Vic - thread is dated January 2012



I blame Robert.


----------

